# Erecta Rack



## RCP

We recently got one of the Erecta Racks and the guys give it a :thumbsup:

It was easy to set up, very sturdy and comes in a handy carry bag. 

This time they used it to stack doors after painting. It will really come in handy to stack trim, especially when staining. It seems like it would be great in a shop for doing cabinet doors as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Cool!


----------



## bikerboy

I guess you can only do one side at a time?


----------



## Workaholic

Looks like old JP has some endorsement competition. :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US

I would be worried about dirt and dust dropping down to the freshly painted door when stacking the next one. Looks like alot of work. I prefer the quicktruss doorstands. Paint 4 sides at once and no handling wet doors. 

http://store.283yellow.com/qudo6pa.html


----------



## NEPS.US

Workaholic said:


> Looks like old JP has some endorsement competition. :jester:


Ralph doesnt like the quicktrusses too much but if you know how to use them you will never damage a door. 

http://www.jackpauhl.com/2010/03/quicktruss-doorstands-q300-6-pack-2/


----------



## [email protected]

I think this is only for storage after the doors are painted and cured on all sides. You know.. to keep them from sticking together or spread out all over the house.


----------



## NEPS.US

[email protected] said:


> I think this is only for storage after the doors are painted and cured on all sides.


Why would you need to store them?


----------



## Rob

They are just for drying. I would not use them to spray anything.
I spray the doors hanging and then pop the pins to move them out of the way to spray walls. This keeps from having to schlep them down the stairs and thru the house. We have wicked winds here, if I lean them in the open garage, there is a chance of getting blown over.

I wish I would have had them on a recent job with a huge stain trim package. I often spray trim in the garage on buckets and it is a PITA trying to lay it out.


----------



## Last Craftsman

NEPS.US said:


> Paint 4 sides at once and no handling wet doors.
> 
> http://store.283yellow.com/qudo6pa.html



This is crucial for me.


----------



## Last Craftsman

Rob said:


> I often spray trim in the garage on buckets and it is a PITA trying to lay it out.


When I used to do a lot of that kind of work NC, we use to spray everything in place when staining and lacquering.

Stain was all sprayed in place, sanding sealer, and lacquer. Even the doors.

We use to brush Benite on the doors all 6 panel solid fir. Then have one guy spraying the stain and two guys with wiping rags. We would have that entire house stained in a day. 

The baseboard would get done in the garage by hand.

We just sprayed the stain and lacquer righ on the PVA'd wall board, then scuffed up the sprayed areas, and painted over it. Never had any problems.

We used to wipe the stain off the hinges, I wonder what those lacquered hinges look like now?



Eventually we started popping the doors and staining and finishing them against the wall.

We would screw little feet onto them to walk them around, it's pretty easy once you get used to it. 

And for a while we did it where we would put sacrificial hinges on.

I have always envisioned a carousel shaped like a horse track/dry cleaner rack. The doors dangle from a track in the top screwed in from the top.

You pull the door down to the bend in the "track. Spray both sides, then pull it down to the other side of the track. The track is actually shaped like an elongated U. Set up the bend in the U near a window with a lot of ventalation suction pulling the overspray out. Use a furnace filter depending on what is happening outside.

When they are all stacked on the other side of the "U" they are done.



They would need to be able to be taken down off the track and put back up with the hardware still intact. That way they could be sanded off of the track if necessary.

You wouldn't want to try to sand them all wobbly on the track. No leverage.

I have a different method for cabinet doors that I currently use that works awesome.



But a lot of times we are doing older houses where the hinges are already painted. In those cases, we just spray the hinges, and let them get that little black mark from being opened and closed. It's so fast the customers save a lot of money that way.

And the little black mark doesn't look that bad when all the rest of the trim is popping and there are new laser straight trim lines all over the house. And they are used to the black mark because it's always been there.

But somethimes the hinges are clean or they replace them, so we pop the doors and spray them a variety of ways depending on the situation. 

Depending on the hinges, sometimes we wedge the door open 90 degrees and mask them in place.

Also sometimes we pop the hinges after everything is sprayed and clean them/remove paint.

Just make sure to slice the old paint and loosen the hinges before you do anything. I forgot to do that once, and finshed everything then was still obligated to get the hinges off and clean the paint off.

Needless to say the majority of the hinges did not come off cleanly, and took some of the finish with them.

You only forget to do that once.

:yes:


----------



## Rob

I spray all the trim after it is installed and the doors hanging, the hinges covered with hingemags. The trim I spray in the garage is just the baseboard that goes in after the tile.

The carousel sounds...interesting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Last Craftsman

Last Craftsman said:


> We just sprayed the stain and lacquer righ on the PVA'd wall board, then scuffed up the sprayed areas, and painted over it. Never had any problems.



Forgot to mention, these houses were all smooth wall. Obviously this wouldnt work with texture, especially new texture.

When the texture is new, I make sure there is primer uner it and over it, then spray primer on the texture to give the overspray on the wall some strength. ( meaning I allow 1 coat of overspray from spraying the trim to go onto the wall. Then I mask the wall on the primer layer.

Then spray two finish coats, unmask the walls, then paint the walls.

Somtimes with just one coat of finish, in order to avoid masking the walls, I have tried not to load up the wall when spraying the casing, and just squish the overspray down with a weenie roller so it doesn't build to thick in the texture.

The texture has to be primed real good with this strategy, or it can soak into the texture unevenly where it is sprayed and flash on the wall.


----------



## Last Craftsman

Rob said:


> The carousel sounds...interesting.:thumbsup:


BTW. Copyright, Last Craftsman all rights reserved!



Thanks. Forgot to mention, the real advantage to this would be that the doors would take up minimal space and could even be zip walled around to crank some heat in the space and really cure them good and quick.

If you have a garage full of doors all spaced out, it can be hard to get the space heated depending on the situation.

And a lot of times the room that may be available in the house is way to small to set up a bunch of rows and columns of doors, or even to spray them against the wall and place them. Especially on a repaint where you don't necessarily have every space in the house to choose from to finish your doors.


----------



## Rcon

LC, man, i'm going to start just following you around and printing out all your posts. That way my lazy ass won't have to write of a systems manual - you'll have written them all for me :jester: 

I'll just print them and put them in a binder .... The LC systems manual. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Last Craftsman

Rcon said:


> LC, man, i'm going to start just following you around and printing out all your posts. That way my lazy ass won't have to write of a systems manual - you'll have written them all for me :jester:


Thanks. I appreciate that. I bet there are a ton of excellent systems that other forum members have that we haven't heard of. I think a lot of that stuff I mentioned might be standard practice in a lot of places, a lot of my approaches I learning because more than one company I worked for did it that way.

But the carousel is just an idea, I have never constructed one. I would have by now though if we did new construction where you always have a bunch of new doors that need finishing, every single job.

I think it would be cool if someone constructed one.

But my cabinet door system I use in practice. Pm me and I'll tell you what it is and maybe it will work for you.


----------



## straight_lines

NEPS.US said:


> I would be worried about dirt and dust dropping down to the freshly painted door when stacking the next one. Looks like alot of work. I prefer the quicktruss doorstands. Paint 4 sides at once and no handling wet doors.
> 
> http://store.283yellow.com/qudo6pa.html


 Agreed, the only issue is if you don't have the floorspace to do them all at once. Even without dust issues paint is gonna be soft and you risk scratching or marring the finish by stacking them like that.


----------



## Woody

I tried to read all this in one sitting, but..I fell asleep twice from working my eyes so much.

.....So much work....So little time


There is nothing to add. Goodnight


----------



## TJ Paint

whats wrong with a shop where you spray all the doors and trim in a booth? After cure, put that stuff in a trailer and deliver to satisfied customer?


----------



## [email protected]

TJ Paint said:


> whats wrong with a shop where you spray all the doors and trim in a booth? After cure, put that stuff in a trailer and deliver to satisfied customer?


What is wrong with not having a shop and spraying them on site?


----------



## TJ Paint

[email protected] said:


> What is wrong with not having a shop and spraying them on site?


whats wrong with saying whats wrong with shop painting without saying something is wrong with not shop spraying?:blink:


----------



## Last Craftsman

TJ Paint said:


> whats wrong with a shop where you spray all the doors and trim in a booth? After cure, put that stuff in a trailer and deliver to satisfied customer?


Shops can be nice. 

But I will answer your question with a question:

What is the shortest distance between point A and point B?



Ill give you a hint:

Factor in all of the pluses and minuses of both methods and see which one wins!


----------



## TJ Paint

if you need a controlled environment, shop wins always. If you want to chance the outcome of finishing onsite with dust, temp, and vagabond tradesmen stumbling about, then theres nothing to worry about.


----------



## [email protected]

TJ Paint said:


> whats wrong with saying whats wrong with shop painting without saying something is wrong with not shop spraying?:blink:


You make due with what you have. Simple.


----------



## [email protected]

TJ Paint said:


> if you need a controlled environment, shop wins always. If you want to chance the outcome of finishing onsite with dust, temp, and vagabond tradesmen stumbling about, then theres nothing to worry about.


In my experience with NC; When it was my turn to show up, no one else was there until after I was done with my part of the project. It's not that hard to control the environment and get great results from your work. Never had any hard time with other trades. Everyone was respectable and made sure to ask questions if they needed to do something around my project. I do understand not everyone has had the luxury of respectable trades going in and out and therefore I can understand some of your point. Yes a shop is ideal but is not always available if at all depending on your business size.


----------



## TJ Paint

[email protected] said:


> In my experience with NC; When it was my turn to show up, no one else was there until after I was done with my part of the project. It's not that hard to control the environment and get great results from your work. Never had any hard time with other trades. Everyone was respectable and made sure to ask questions if they needed to do something around my project. I do understand not everyone has had the luxury of respectable trades going in and out and therefore I can understand some of your point. Yes a shop is ideal but is not always available if at all depending on your business size.


all true and respectable sentiments fo sho. I come from a "Industrial New Construction" backround more so than just the Residential new construction, although I know that deal and usually everyone is out.


----------



## john wiiliams

I also purchased the erecta rack. I had a job that had 3100 linear ft of baseboard that needed to be painted, I was able to spray 700 to 900 lft within hours and let them dry on the rack which was a BIG help. I've tried another system this is by far the best for me. 



john


----------



## swbaker1

*Ereckta rack*

I am looking to buy a set of these for trim most of our work is done onsite I have used the door deckers and those are a great product just wondering if erecta rack is a good system or is there something better out there. Besides 10 sets of saw horses


----------



## jack pauhl

Why would anyone paint 1 side of the door at a time? Just asking. Racking systems need to be capable of production to be effective and maximize your time spent. To use this system to shoot doors takes a job of 16 doors standing up 1 coat in 1 hour (including standing up the doors) to a job that would take a considerable amount of time to shoot one door, one side at a time and need help from another guy to move the door to stack it, taking 4 days!? You would tie up 2 guys for the whole process. 

So to apply 2 coats on a door will take 4 days? Never going to happen with me.
I'm not sure I would try to restack a door on those bars twice in a day due to dry time and the mil of the coat applied.


----------



## straight_lines

I think most still spray them accordion style and then stack them in the rack after they dry. You can get all the tops and the bottoms and when you are done with the walls rehang them. Thats at least how I would use them.


----------



## RCP

The Erecta Rack is not made for spraying on, just stacking. 
We spray the doors hanging, leave them to dry and then remove them. 
I explained it a little here.


----------



## Paradigmzz

jack pauhl said:


> Why would anyone paint 1 side of the door at a time? Just asking. Racking systems need to be capable of production to be effective and maximize your time spent. To use this system to shoot doors takes a job of 16 doors standing up 1 coat in 1 hour (including standing up the doors) to a job that would take a considerable amount of time to shoot one door, one side at a time and need help from another guy to move the door to stack it, taking 4 days!? You would tie up 2 guys for the whole process.
> 
> So to apply 2 coats on a door will take 4 days? Never going to happen with me.
> I'm not sure I would try to restack a door on those bars twice in a day due to dry time and the mil of the coat applied.


what do you use Jack? I saw that you were not a fan of the Quicktruss system either. Spray in place? (I use Quicktruss myself....)


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

We do doors like this.....


----------



## RCP

Paul, do you paint the doors somewhere else and just stack them wet there?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

RCP said:


> Paul, do you paint the doors somewhere else and just stack them wet there?


As long as I have the room. _If, _I have to spray in the same room as I stack, you _must _set up an exaust fan in a window. Otherwise all the overspray will settle on your stacked doors.


----------



## swbaker1

Door deckers are awesome for doing doors I am going to use erecta racks for drying trim not spraying doors:thumbup:


----------



## RCP

It came in handy again for this job, used a wiping stain, sanding sealer and lacquer and stacked them to dry.


----------



## aaron61

Boy that reminds me of back in the day! I used to shoot quite a bit of laquer.


----------



## vermontpainter

I like them. People in my area are all like "what in the hay ell ya got goin there?"


----------



## RCP

Yes, we got the same reaction, the builders love them, no more trim laid out all over the house for everyone to drag crap over or step on.


----------



## vermontpainter

Why did rob sticker the top level?


----------



## bikerboy

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We do doors like this.....


 
I've got something like them that my father was given to try out 20-25 years ago. They didn't take off and the guy threw thousands away. I still have enough to do about 12 doors and love them.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Why did rob sticker the top level?


Not sure what you mean? That's just an extra row using scrap lumber?


----------



## vermontpainter

Yes. Why is that? I happen to know exactly how many pieces are in a kit.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Yes. Why is that? I happen to know exactly how many pieces are in a kit.


He's trying to convince me to buy another one!
You have one in your new shop?


----------



## vermontpainter

Yes I do. I found it best to get 2 kits.


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Yes I do. I found it best to get 2 kits.


I am going to get another one, it really helps to have one on each level of the home. I don't think you could buy the stuff to make for less than what they sell for, and they are so easy to store and transport.


.05, .05, .05!


----------



## vermontpainter

RCP said:


> I am going to get another one, it really helps to have one on each level of the home. I don't think you could buy the stuff to make for less than what they sell for, and they are so easy to store and transport.
> 
> 
> .05, .05, .05!


That's a good point.


----------



## RCP

Rediscovering Legos, nice story Scott!:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> Rediscovering Legos, nice story Scott!:thumbsup:


Nice article Scott. :thumbsup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

jack pauhl said:


> Why would anyone paint 1 side of the door at a time? Just asking. Racking systems need to be capable of production to be effective and maximize your time spent. To use this system to shoot doors takes a job of 16 doors standing up 1 coat in 1 hour (including standing up the doors) to a job that would take a considerable amount of time to shoot one door, one side at a time and need help from another guy to move the door to stack it, taking 4 days!? You would tie up 2 guys for the whole process.
> 
> So to apply 2 coats on a door will take 4 days? Never going to happen with me.
> I'm not sure I would try to restack a door on those bars twice in a day due to dry time and the mil of the coat applied.


I'm with you.
This system would work for priming raw wood trim though. Even though you would still have to spray it once it was installed to cover the spackle spots. More and more I want all the work done.


----------



## RCP

You don't use it to spray, you use it to stack all the painted or stained doors/trim to dry. It has been invaluable on our NC sites. Scott uses it very effectively in his shop as well.


----------



## vermontpainter

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> I'm with you.
> This system would work for priming raw wood trim though. Even though you would still have to spray it once it was installed to cover the spackle spots. More and more I want all the work done.


I dont use the erecta rack for doors, and I dont think I would. There is still no better production mode (for me) than standing them up and strapping them together. 

As in:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Topcoatvt1?feature=mhum#p/a/u/0/xgo2rwY1y7I


----------



## Harry

NEPS.US said:


> I would be worried about dirt and dust dropping down to the freshly painted door when stacking the next one. Looks like alot of work. I prefer the quicktruss doorstands. Paint 4 sides at once and no handling wet doors.
> 
> http://store.283yellow.com/qudo6pa.html


Work from the top down! Haha


----------



## Rob

The rack has a lot of different ways to use. I stained these doors on site and did not want them leaning on the walls or spread out all over thru the rest of the construction. It was easy to set up an assembly line to stain, laq and stack.
I can tuck them in a corner until they are ready to be hung, which can be weeks or months.


----------



## vermontpainter

Rob said:


> The rack has a lot of different ways to use. I stained these doors on site and did not want them leaning on the walls or spread out all over thru the rest of the construction. It was easy to set up an assembly line to stain, laq and stack.
> I can tuck them in a corner until they are ready to be hung, which can be weeks or months.


That is a good setup Rob. Especially for solid wood doors. Alot of the doors we deal with are monstrously heavy and I am paranoid about having them horizontal for too long as they start to want to bow under their own weight. And we usually have about 40 of them. I might consider putting a third set of rack under the middle for support for a small quantity though.


----------



## Rob

vermontpainter said:


> That is a good setup Rob. Especially for solid wood doors. Alot of the doors we deal with are monstrously heavy and I am paranoid about having them horizontal for too long as they start to want to bow under their own weight. And we usually have about 40 of them. I might consider putting a third set of rack under the middle for support for a small quantity though.


I thought about the the third support, will try it next time, yeah I worried about bowing, and do move them if i think it will be too long.


----------



## RCP

I was in a different browser and saw the Erecta Rack ad on the side and noticed it had a "free shipping use painttalk in coupon code" on the ad. Order now!


----------



## vermontpainter

Rob, 

Have you taken the erecta rack 16 high yet?

http://topcoatreview.com/2011/03/02/erecta-rack-setup/


----------



## Rob

Not yet, I didn't have the second one when i did all that trim, I will be ready next time. But I did put 10 solid Alder doors on and it was steady as a rock!


----------



## vermontpainter

Rob said:


> Not yet, I didn't have the second one when i did all that trim, I will be ready next time. But I did put 10 solid Alder doors on and it was steady as a rock!


You can rack a lot of interior trim and molding without eating up much floor space. Also, the spacing between bars is nice for running fans through. Really handy to throw one of these together pretty quick. 

Thats what happened today. We had one of our larger racks set up for the majority of our batch, which was mostly 10-16 footers, so the racks were spread. When we uncovered the end of the batch and saw a bunch of 6-8' bundles (too short for the spread on the big rack), we set up this short erecta rack tower. I love it when you can do some quantity without it dominating the space.


----------



## Rob

Even doing them in an empty NC house, I like them because I set up a good assembly line and don't have the guys schlepping trim all over and having it spread all over the floor. Chris showed me these, http://doorrackpainter.com/Buy.html, but they are way more expensive and I just like how simple the erectas work.


----------



## vermontpainter

Rob said:


> Even doing them in an empty NC house, I like them because I set up a good assembly line and don't have the guys schlepping trim all over and having it spread all over the floor. Chris showed me these, http://doorrackpainter.com/Buy.html, but they are way more expensive and I just like how simple the erectas work.


Yah, that door racker system is pricy, and it lacks the versatility of the erecta. Plus, I doubt you can throw it in your extra cab in a duffle bag.


----------



## [email protected]

With the Erecta Rack you can't paint both sides of a door and stack them like you can with the Door Rack painter. Each system is specifically designed differently for different reasons. I bought the Door Rack Painter for spraying and stacking wet doors. I'm buying the Erecta Rack for storing trim (specifically) and cured doors if I need the storage room. At least with base/door trim it's usually painted only on one side so it can stack wet on the Erecta Rack.

As for packing the Door Rack Painter around... yeah, that will be something to deal with, but I think it's worth the system it provides in production and I'll find a way to haul it around. 

Thanks for the "coupon code" RCP. I saved nearly $35. :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

Good points Jason. Really shows that every operation has a different need, and finding the best process/equipment for each is what is really important.
Glad to hear you got both, now you can do a comparison blog!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Well actually, I think we are about to see Erecta Rack step up to the plate with an accessory system for the ER that make for more user friendly conversion between door spraying in vertical and horizontal orientations, and having the ability to rack horizontally with all sides of the door drying, or for long term storage as Rob showed above. They are a pretty inventive bunch, with a good sense of efficiency and convenience of use, but most importantly, functionality. 

The reason I believe this to be true is because I had the opportunity to contribute during the design phase.


----------



## [email protected]

Scott,

Thanks for that feedback. It would really do them justice (and us) if they implemented some accessories for painting doors on all 6 sides with a drying stage, that would just be right up our alley.

As for your involvement with Erecta-Rack, I'm thankful we know at least one of the inventive bunch that helped put life into the current system even if your contribution was just a painters' experience (of which I am sure they needed). Kudos! :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

[email protected] said:


> Scott,
> 
> Thanks for that feedback. It would really do them justice (and us) if they implemented some accessories for painting doors on all 6 sides with a drying stage, that would just be right up our alley.
> 
> As for your involvement with Erecta-Rack, I'm thankful we know at least one of the inventive bunch that helped put life into the current system even if your contribution was just a painters' experience (of which I am sure they needed). Kudos! :thumbsup:


Just a painters perspective...engineers and inventors need that!


----------



## [email protected]

Totally! Glad you were able to be involved. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]

Geeesh... Sure wish that Erecta whould get here.... :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

[email protected] said:


> Geeesh... Sure wish that Erecta whould get here.... :whistling2:


Jason

This is what it will look like when it arrives...


----------



## NEPS.US

:bangin: ooooooo..... Two Fien Vacs......nicey!


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> :bangin: ooooooo..... Two Fien Vacs......nicey!


I think we have 5. These are the two we try not to let out into the field where they get wrecked!


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> I think we have 5. These are the two we try not to let out into the field where they get wrecked!


Wow! you must of had a ton of $20k months to afford 5 of those!


----------



## RCP

And you know there is a blog about them......

Scott, did you see Georges blog on Chester? Brought back memories of old blue.


----------



## vermontpainter

NEPS.US said:


> Wow! you must of had a ton of $20k months to afford 5 of those!


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Scott, thanks! I will now be able to identify it when it gets here... :whistling2: lol.... 

Did you get an Erecta-Rack T-shirt with it like I did? :thumbup:


----------



## RCP

[email protected] said:


> Scott, thanks! I will now be able to identify it when it gets here... :whistling2: lol....
> 
> Did you get an Erecta-Rack T-shirt with it like I did? :thumbup:


I did, but it is too small for my huge......




ego!


----------



## [email protected]

lol...


----------



## NEPS.US

RCP said:


> I did, but it is too small for my huge......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ego!


Got a pic of those eggo's...I mean Ego?


----------



## [email protected]

I made a relatively basic review of the Door RAck Painter system on my facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=624990&id=421188515642&l=d9d8d2b9b3

Here is my Erecta-Rack fully loaded with wet trim:
A most excellent investment!


----------



## RCP

Looks good Jason!

Check out the Erecta Rack Facebook page and post your photos there.


----------



## [email protected]

That's not a bad Idea Chris. Thanks.

Erecta-Rack contacted me concerning my pictures and will be using them on their upcoming testimonial page.


----------



## RCP

Looks like Curt added a few of us!:thumbsup:

http://www.erecta-rack.com/testimonials.php


----------



## [email protected]

Sweet!


----------



## vermontpainter

Of course, the princess of paint gets the most space on the page!


----------



## RCP

vermontpainter said:


> Of course, the princess of paint gets the most space on the page!


Says the guy with top billing and his own column!


----------



## Wolfgang

C'mon guys....fess up. Ya'll are getting paid for this 5 page endorsement of Erecta-Racks aren't you?:whistling2: I just dont know how I got by with my homemade ones for 20 years that look surprisingly similar. Musta retired at the wrong time....Erecta-Racks, Pro-Shots,......


----------



## RCP

Shhhh, you are going to blow our covers!


----------



## RCP

This is the kind of stuff I love to see on the forum, we are finding products and methods to improve what we do. I have seen the Beta version of the new forum and there are some product review sections that I hope will be very popular with the members.


----------



## vermontpainter

Erecta rack is now on facebook...I "like"

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Erecta-Rack/172499879462447


----------



## [email protected]

Just posted a pic on their FB page. 

It's a great system, every painter should have one.


----------



## RCP

Those of you that like the rack, and are CT members, post your review here.


----------



## KLaw

RCP said:


> We recently got one of the Erecta Racks and the guys give it a :thumbsup:
> 
> It was easy to set up, very sturdy and comes in a handy carry bag.
> 
> This time they used it to stack doors after painting. It will really come in handy to stack trim, especially when staining. It seems like it would be great in a shop for doing cabinet doors as well.
> 
> YouTube - Erecta Rack


Man - you and your gang confuse me. Why don't y'all hang the doors and knock out all the sides at one time???


----------



## Workaholic

KLaw said:


> Man - you and your gang confuse me. Why don't y'all hang the doors and knock out all the sides at one time???


lol you mean you are not part of the gang? I figured you were Spot. 

It is a good system and works great. It may not fit everyone's needs but until you try it you should not knock it. It is another prime example of what works for me might not work for you. 

Of course if you had one you might find more use for it than you think.


----------



## Rob

Have you ever done new construction? How do you paint the bottom edge of door? I do spray them hanging. Does this make me a gangbanger?:blink:


----------



## jack pauhl

Like this. Don't stand them upright when you move them to the location. Not good for the doors to be leaning on walls.


----------



## DeanV

jack pauhl said:


> Like this. Don't stand them upright when you move them to the location. Not good for the doors to be leaning on walls.


That is how we seal top and bottom as well before then go into door decker brackets.

Also, jp, is that a milwaukee m12 Lion cordless in the photo? How do you like it, we just picked a few up.


----------



## jack pauhl

DeanV said:


> That is how we seal top and bottom as well before then go into door decker brackets.
> 
> Also, jp, is that a milwaukee m12 Lion cordless in the photo? How do you like it, we just picked a few up.


Yes it is. It's got to be the most borrowed tool on the job. Everyone comments on how nice it is. It's fast, lightweight, compact and powerful.


----------



## JoseyWales

jack pauhl said:


> Like this. Don't stand them upright when you move them to the location. Not good for the doors to be leaning on walls.


I'm curious....I don't do a lot of new constuction {entire house} so I don't have the opportunity to line up that many doors..Do you spray the top and bottom with oil primer?..I would think that rolling them would spill paint onto the door face itself....Every time I roll the tops/bottoms/sides I need to wipe off the excess that spills over.


----------



## 6126

TJ Paint said:


> whats wrong with saying whats wrong with shop painting without saying something is wrong with not shop spraying?:blink:


 LMFAO :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP

I got a chance to talk to Curt Scadden, the inventor of the Erecta Rack.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice blog Chris. Do you mind if I post the article on my website? Linking to your blog of coarse.


----------



## RCP

[email protected] said:


> Nice blog Chris. Do you mind if I post the article on my website? Linking to your blog of coarse.


Thanks, feel free to post anything, as long as there is a linkback!:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter

Good review by Dean too


----------



## [email protected]

I put the Erecta Rack to work again, just wish I would have had more. But I didn't and had to create something quick to get the job done in a day, needless to say; I'll be ordering more Erecta-Rack soon. 







Also:
Facebook page with other pictures


----------



## Mantis

I finally caved and bought a 10 level set. Worth every penny! I couldnt be happier with the product. As a matter of fact, im going to order another 10 level set next week. I have tossed my former wooden drying rack in the dumpster and have decided to solely use Erecta-rack. thumbs way up


----------



## [email protected]

Mantis, down size your photo. It's taking up more space than our monitors can handle. :yes:


----------



## Mantis

[email protected] said:


> Mantis, down size your photo. It's taking up more space than our monitors can handle. :yes:


stop running 800x600. it's 2011 bro!


----------



## [email protected]

Your a PITA... No grace for those running under your expectations. Thanks...


----------



## TJ Paint

Mantis said:


> stop running 800x600. it's 2011 bro!


thanks for the oversized, grainy photo.


----------



## Mantis

TJ Paint said:


> thanks for the oversized, grainy photo.


welcome! srsly though, you guys need to stop using 17" monitors. i know you're painters an all, but that doesnt mean you have to fail at technology. 1920x1600 is today minimum resolution!


----------



## Mantis

ok i reduced the file size. i hope everyone is happier now. 

i love you all


----------



## TJ Paint

technology will not save your soul. Vaya con Dios


----------



## [email protected]

It's not much of a reduction. Still have to scroll up and sideways to see the pic. 1280x800 here... No need to upgrade the comp if it suites it's purpose.  Thanks for the attempt!


----------



## Mantis

[email protected]PI said:


> It's not much of a reduction. Still have to scroll up and sideways to see the pic. 1280x800 here... No need to upgrade the comp if it suites it's purpose.  Thanks for the attempt!


The images are 1080x807. If you're having to use scrollbars to view the entire image still, then your browser is showing you the previous version it has cached. shift+f5 to force a refresh


----------



## [email protected]

It's still a bit large but manageable. Thanks. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the cache reminder, had forgotten about that.

At least I can see the reply box now. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic

Here is a pic of one of the few times I have put this rack to use. Honestly in my line I typically do a hing swap for NC and a small amount of prefinished so I do not probably put this kick ass tool to use as much as others that own it but whenever I do put it to use I say Thank you Curt. :notworthy:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I finially ordered a 10 and a 5 level set.


----------



## vermontpainter

ROOMINADAY said:


> I finially ordered a 10 and a 5 level set.


Erecta Rack is in use every single day in some way for me. Its just a necessity.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

vermontpainter said:


> Erecta Rack is in use every single day in some way for me. Its just a necessity.


I kept dropping your name in hopes of providing them a Canadain review.....


----------



## vermontpainter

ROOMINADAY said:


> I kept dropping your name in hopes of providing them a Canadain review.....


I have pretty much set things up so that dropping my name works against anyone who might do it. :jester:


----------



## ROOMINADAY

vermontpainter said:


> I have pretty much set things up so that dropping my name works against anyone who might do it. :jester:


I know....They finially gave me a fair deal when I mentioned RCP!


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> I have pretty much set things up so that dropping my name works against anyone who might do it. :jester:


Tell me about it.


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> Tell me about it.


I am the skunk that is best had inside your tent pissing out than outside pissing in. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic

vermontpainter said:


> I am the skunk that is best had inside your tent pissing out than outside pissing in. :jester:


lmao true that. 

Got my call today, thanks Scott. :notworthy:


----------



## vermontpainter

Workaholic said:


> lmao true that.
> 
> Got my call today, thanks Scott. :notworthy:


Fun days ahead.


----------



## straight_lines

Me too, didn't get to return it till after five and they were closed. Look forward to meeting all of you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

straight_lines said:


> Me too, didn't get to return it till after five and they were closed. Look forward to meeting all of you. :thumbsup:


So whats up?


----------



## Ultimate

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So whats up?


Yea that. Sounds like Tommy is going to Vegas. :whistling2:


----------



## Rcon

Vegas? Vegas sounds nice, it's freaking cold here. Where do I sign up?


----------



## DB_1

Rcon said:


> Vegas? Vegas sounds nice, it's freaking cold here. Where do I sign up?



All the snowbirds are back in town here, I've seen quite a few Canadian plates lately. It was 80 degrees today...nice painting weather:thumbup1:

I'm gonna have to get me a set soon, seems like there's never enough space when doing cabinets. I could have used it last summer when I was doing cabinets for almost a month straight during a remodel.


----------



## straight_lines

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Yea that. Sounds like Tommy is going to Vegas. :whistling2:


No not Vegas. That may be a good thing. I would need a chaperone in Vegas.


----------



## RCP

straight_lines said:


> No not Vegas. That may be a good thing. I would need a chaperone in Vegas.


Come on out! I'll chaperone ya!:jester:


----------



## straight_lines

Hehe. I wasn't joking btw.:innocent:


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


> No not Vegas. That may be a good thing. I would need a chaperone in Vegas.





RCP said:


> Come on out! I'll chaperone ya!:jester:


Tommy has all the luck.


----------



## straight_lines

Workaholic said:


> Tommy has all the luck.


So mods can see what I edited.


----------



## Workaholic

straight_lines said:


> So mods can see what I edited.


I will pretend I can to save face. :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines

I will pm you the link.


----------



## Workaholic

sound good. 

I can see what was edited if you take a minute and it says lasted edited by. If you do it quickly I can not.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ok, I've decided I need to try it out. My home-built drying rack just wasn't enough today.


----------



## Workaholic

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok, I've decided I need to try it out. My home-built drying rack just wasn't enough today.


The rack looks pretty nice though, have any close ups?

I like the Erecta-Rack, I know I do not us it too its full potential it enough but it is just the type of work I do. I say pull the trigger Paul.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Workaholic said:


> The rack looks pretty nice though, have any close ups?
> 
> I like the Erecta-Rack, I know I do not us it too its full potential it enough but it is just the type of work I do. I say pull the trigger Paul.


Thats all I got for now. Will have to wait till Monday to get a better pic. Been thinking about this thread the entire time I've been spraying the kitchen at the job I'm on. I don't have a call for much new construction or kitchen cabinets, but sure could have used something more than what I have the last two days.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

What I noticed was clean equipment and everything well covered. Nice to see.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I received my sets on Tuesday!


----------



## Paint and Hammer

ROOMINADAY said:


> I received my sets on Tuesday!



So, you've been busy playing with a new rack?....nice.


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Still in the box. I will put them to work next week!


----------

